# Tenacious Movie



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Tenacious D is making a movie, and Ronnie James Dio will be in it!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Will Dio's bad teeth and hair be in the movie too?


----------

